

Will single founders please stand up?  (Musical edition.) - patio11
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/01/12/the-solo-founder-startup-rap/

======
gruntruk
Wow. Taking white and nerdy to a level even Weird Al can't step to. Well done,
Patrick!

------
prakash
effffinnn awesome!!!

------
maxwin
Nice job!

------
edw519
Thanks, Patrick. I just met with my board of directors and we voted 1-0 to
adopt this as our company song.

------
dnsworks
Groan.

------
jacquesm
You've missed a trick when you decided to be a programmer :)

Coming soon: music bingo !

~~~
RyanMcGreal
>You've missed a trick when you decided to be a programmer

Not necessarily: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1045758>

------
thinkbohemian
Imma let you finish...<http://bit.ly/8J0yxb>

------
jasonlbaptiste
Holy shit, I was going to comment that every time I visited hn yesterday I
started singing in my head: alllll the single founderssss, allllll the single
founders. This is awesome.

~~~
cperciva
I hear "All the single founders, where do they all belong" to the melody of
Eleanor Rigby's refrain.

------
toisanji
that was a horrible song

~~~
staunch
Samir: Yes, this is horrible, this song. </office space>

------
megamark16
Whenever I read that thread title I always hear that stupid Beyonce song ("all
the single ladies") in my head. It's awful.

~~~
kyro
On the contrary, it was quite possibly the best video of all time.

~~~
moron4hire
_of all time_

------
adrianwaj
Go put it to some dope beat homey!

<http://www.beatslocker.com/download.php>

<http://www.worldwidebeats.net/>

~~~
_pius
_Go put it to some dope beat homey!_

Homey? Seriously?

~~~
adrianwaj
For sure. A HN homey!

<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=homey>

------
jng
Cool Patrick, and nice that my vi gang sign got in the song too!

~~~
patio11
Thanks! That was one of my favorite lines in the song -- name checking you
keeps the structure of the original intact while cleaning it up and geekifying
it in the bargain. It was also the inspiration for hyperlinking everything
because I was pretty sure most people would miss that joke otherwise.

------
JacobAldridge
_"For example, you might on listening be under the impression I have not quit
my day job, which is not accurate as of last Monday."_

Now _that's_ the article I look forward to reading. Sounds like a big step, so
congrats and best wishes.

~~~
patio11
Thanks. I probably won't make a big deal out of it until I am physically
separated from the day job. (I wrote this post at something like 2 AM and that
line make it past my internal editor.)

My employers and I are negotiating the details of my departure. They'd prefer
if I stayed until August, I'd rather leave in about April. (Strictly speaking
my contract allows me to give them two weeks of notice rather than several
months but I am quitting a job you just don't quit, and I don't want to burn
any bridges or poison the well for their future foreign employees.)

~~~
ssp
_job you just don't quit_

Did you really mean "just don't quit", and not "don't just quit"?

If there really are jobs in Japan that you are obligated to stay at for life,
that would seem to be a pretty large impediment to growth.

~~~
patio11
The social norm for men who work in my status (seishain (正社員), company
employee) is that we have essentially guaranteed employment to retirement and
that in return for this we work extraordinarily diligently for our employers
until retirement.

My relationship to this social norm as a foreigner is a little weird.

